# Baby Sunscreen



## Kutie.Pie (Mar 29, 2009)

I didn't know where to put this, so I thought I'd try here. Now that's it's getting to the spring and the sunshine is out, I realized I need to start thinking about sunscreen. Is there a good organic solution or it the regular stuff that you'd get from a place like Walgreens or Walmart okay? Is there a difference at all?

Any and all advise would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## katmann (Oct 15, 2008)

We used this last year and it seemed to work well, though it definitely is a barrier so it will leave a tangible film on the skin. But it's not poisonous, so that's the good news. It also is fairly heavy on the fragrance, so if your child is fragrance-sensitive, you might not like it, or you might just find the smell a bit on the sweet side (why do they DO that?). But we had no issues. Also, since it's only spf 18, you have to reapply more frequently, especially after water exposure.

I also suggest liberal use of hats and umbrellas, though I know it's not always feasible.

As for the "regular stuff," check out this website to see if you want to use it.


----------



## mama2soren (Feb 12, 2009)

We like California Baby SPF30, which rates very low in toxicity on cosmeticsdatabase.com It smells great, too!


----------



## averlee (Apr 10, 2009)

There are differences. The major brands are usually petroleum based (mineral oil) and contain chemicals which soak into and bond with the skin to deflect the rays. Most "natural" or "organic" brands are going to be plant based (almond oil or beeswax) and contain a micro-mineral like zinc or titanium that stays on top of the skin providing a barrier. I've used Burt's Bees and California Baby brands, which I've found easily at Target, and also different brands from the health food store. All worked just fine.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

Another California Baby user here! I loved how easy it was to apply compared to some other natural brands, and it is very low on toxic ingredients according to the cosmetic database site. I was totally ok with using it on DS when he was an infant, and intend to order my new summer supply very soon for this year.


----------



## LovnMyBoys (Jan 21, 2008)

We also use (and love) California Baby. I find it very easy to apply and it works well!


----------



## lkmiscnet (Jan 12, 2009)

California Baby seems to come up a lot in recommendations I have seen, but it's SOOO expensive for just a little tube.

Anyone have any good sources for buying it cheaper?


----------



## moobiegirl (Sep 10, 2007)

We use Badger. It's really heavy so you have to rub it in a lot, but it works.


----------



## Altair (May 1, 2005)

The tube easily lasted us my baby's entire first year, because I didn't use it everyday, only when he was really going to be in the direct sun. I really liked California Baby. There's still another half in the tube, not sure if I'll just get a new one though this year b/c I always heard sunscreen goes bad after 1 year. Ehh, I'll probably still use it.


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

Another California baby user here


----------



## NiteNicole (May 19, 2003)

I like California Baby in a stick for my daughter's face. She has sensitive skin and everything I tried before this made really angry red patches on her face. I also like a big floppy hat and sunglasses.


----------



## mrskingred (Aug 3, 2006)

When we were US based I used Blue Lizard sunscreen - its australian but I got it from amazon


----------



## MariesMama (Sep 26, 2008)

I posted this over in Frugality & Finances, but it bears repeating. Target misprices their California Baby sunscreen quite often ($4.04 here), so check out your local store or eBay. I used to resell it there, but lots of other people got in on it too so it wasn't worth it for me anymore. But if you find it on eBay it's legit and not expired.


----------



## Trinitty (Jul 15, 2004)

I LOVE the Badger brand. No bad stuff, olive oil based, smells great.


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

CA Baby and Badger here, as well as UV Naturals.


----------



## kittykat2481 (Nov 7, 2008)

I haven't used CA Baby sunscreen, but I really do love their products in general.


----------



## jannk (Jun 14, 2006)

environmental working group -

http://www.ewg.org/cosmetics/report/...ach-Sunscreens

- rates the safety and effectiveness of sunscreens and many people write reviews on them.
Loving naturals, heiko kids, badger, and thinkbaby are the four that got a '0' which is the safest. California Baby got a '1'. They break it down as 0-2 safest, 3-6 caution, 7-10 avoid.


----------



## Kutie.Pie (Mar 29, 2009)

Thank you all so much! I tried talking to other moms who said "there was no big difference", but my baby's head is pretty bald, and his skin is sensitive. We're loving the sun, but I want to stop feeling nervous when we should be having fun outside. =)


----------



## earthgirl (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jannk* 
environmental working group -

http://www.ewg.org/cosmetics/report/...ach-Sunscreens

- rates the safety and effectiveness of sunscreens and many people write reviews on them.
*Loving naturals*, heiko kids, badger, and thinkbaby are the four that got a '0' which is the safest. California Baby got a '1'. They break it down as 0-2 safest, 3-6 caution, 7-10 avoid.

And the woman who started Loving Naturals is an MDC mom. Or she used to be, at least.


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

UV Natural would be my vote, although better than any sunblock/screen is protective clothing. long sleeves, long pants, big floppy brimmed hat and shades for the eyes. check out coolibar.com


----------



## jannk (Jun 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blessedwithboys* 
UV Natural would be my vote, although better than any sunblock/screen is protective clothing. long sleeves, long pants, big floppy brimmed hat and shades for the eyes. check out coolibar.com


Do you mean the UV protected clothing? What's in that anyway? It worries me that whatever it is, it can't be washed out. Does anyone know what they put in those clothes to protect from UV rays? And why not just use light cotton clothing? I've never gotten sunburn through clothes so if I can actually keep the clothes on my son, is there a reason why I cannot just stick w/ the basic clothing as sun protection?


----------

